# UK Only - Tax/NI?



## JBeale96 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all

I am looking to start delivering with Flex as a side job alongside my full time employment to help save for a deposit on a house. I've read a lot about the tax and NI implications of this but I am a little confused. 

Does anyone know of any free software where I can add my full time employment salary (where the tax is paid through PAYE) and the pay from Flex as it is earned, which will then tell me exactly how much I need to put aside each month? I don't want to start this and then come January have a tax bill that's bigger than I was expecting so I want to be 100% sure it's done correctly. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just a heads up, it's been a few months since we've seen any UK drivers posting here on the Flex forum. They may be lurking, but no active posters. Good luck.


----------

